# Engineers Australia Skills assessment



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

hey all.. this forum has been really helping in answering our queries.. 
well hubby n i are from Pakistan n he has done masters in Civil engineering from Trinity, Dublin.. plus he has 8 years work experience..
keeping this info in mind can anyone tell me that 
*how long does Engineers Australia take for CDR assessment to be completed?* 
and 
*are there any cases of rejection for assessment?*


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

4 months. yes, they reject on case to case basis.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

did you get the assessment yet ?
I have sent the documents today so have the same query..
I guess it takes 4 months..
wait and watch..
do post the date when you guys get the assessment..


yas.ho said:


> hey all.. this forum has been really helping in answering our queries..
> well hubby n i are from Pakistan n he has done masters in Civil engineering from Trinity, Dublin.. plus he has 8 years work experience..
> keeping this info in mind can anyone tell me that
> *how long does Engineers Australia take for CDR assessment to be completed?*
> ...


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

@ lifeisgood:
no we havent even applied yet.. we were busy in some personal stuff so this CDR thing took the back-seat.. will send it in this week inshaAllah.. n yeah they take around 4 months.. lets hope things turn out good for all of us..


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

I have an ongoing assessment right now and they are quite stubborn. Make sure you include every possible item related to past employment.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

hey *belgarath*, what do u mean? are they asking u again n again for more documents?? n what did they want regarding ur past employments?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

They asked papers related to my first job (20+ years ago) and I cannot obtain these. Even though I told them that I don't need them to assess that part of my career (and I cannot find relevant papers) they are quite persistent. It is really awkward as DIAC needs the assessment for the last 10 years.

I will now do a statutory declaration and get it signed by a public notary.

In brief, make sure your file contains all proper records for past employment.


----------



## talan (Jan 11, 2012)

hello...

I am very new to expat, but have been going thru the stuff and it is helping me a lot.

Even my husband(Civil Engineer) is planning to have his skills assessed by Engineers Australia, he is yet to give his IELTS on Feb 18th. I am just wondering as to how long it will take for EA to send the results. Did you have your outcome? or still waiting?

the process seems so long and we dont want to fall under the new application process that is going to start from July 1st. :Cry:

please help..


----------



## MAKS (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi there

I have a gentle query. I am an Electronic Engineer from University in Pakistan. I have four 7 of experience in Saudi Arabia.

I want to apply for immigration in Australia. I am browsing websites and getting confused a lot.

Can anybody guide me which proper channel should I check.


----------



## MAKS (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi there

I have a gentle query. I am an Electronic Engineer from University in Pakistan. I have four 7 of experience in Saudi Arabia.

I want to apply for immigration in Australia. I am browsing websites and getting confused a lot.

Can anybody guide me which proper channel should I check.


----------



## ENGR-189 (Mar 14, 2015)

MAKS said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have a gentle query. I am an Electronic Engineer from University in Pakistan. I have four 7 of experience in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> ...


Hi MAKS,
Your plan should be:
- Read through GSM on IMMI.GOV website to assess how many points you can secure: https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf
- On the same website go through visa 189 documentary checklist to gauge what kind of papers you'd need
- If you can secure 60 points with or without state sponsorship, read through Engineers Australia Booklet: https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s/Migration Skills Assessment/msa_booklet.pdf
- Start studying for IELTS and Happy Sailing ..... destination PR GRANT!

Good Luck!


----------



## nouman.saeed (Nov 29, 2015)

Anyone know about the documents required in column B, page 22, for skills assessment in MSA Booklet?

I have completed all the documentation but doesn't know how to arrange any of the required evidence for skilled employment, i.e. income tax/payroll tax report etc.


----------

